# Need help building a Gaming PC



## krissvs121 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm looking to build a PC that can do 4.6-4.8GHz. My goal is to have a PC that can handle me streaming games whilst rendering videos. 

At first i set my eyes to the i7-4790k because with watercooling it could do 4.8GHz, but now lately i've been looking at the AMD-FX 8350.

Right now i have a 1200£ budget and this is the build i had in mind:
Motherboard: Asus Z97-A 
Processor:i7-4790k
Cpu Cooler: CM hyper 212 + H80 or H100 watercooling
GPU: Anything that is not Nvidia 
16GB RAM, cheapest i can find. 
Case: Fractal Design R5 or Corsair Carbide 300R 
PSU: Evga supernova 650W 
2TB HDD

The i7-4790k is very expensive compared to the FX 8350 and the PSU i had in mind is not available in my country. 

Any advice?


----------



## peche (Feb 3, 2015)

This?

*Kick Ass Rig I
Processor*: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
*Cooling:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 76.8 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
*Motherboard: *Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Thermal Compund:* Arctic Cooling MX-2 4g Thermal Paste
*Memory: *Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory
*Video Card(s):* Gigabyte R9 290X OC WINDFORCE Video Card
*Hard Disk(s): *Crucial M500 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive // Seagate Momentus 5400.6 500GB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS124-14 DVD/CD Writer
*Case: *Thermaltake Commander MS-I ID ATX Mid Tower Case
*Power Supply:* Thermaltake TR2 750W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
*Others:* x3 Thermaltake Thunder Blade fans 48.7 CFM 92mm Fan
$900 apox

*Kick Ass Rig II
Processor: *Intel Core i7-4790k  Quad-Core Processor
*Cooling: *Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 76.8 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
*Motherboard*: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Thermal Compund:* Arctic Cooling MX-2 4g Thermal Paste
*Memory:* Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory
*Video Card(s): *Gigabyte R9 290X OC WINDFORCE Video Card
*Hard Disk(s):* Crucial M500 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive // Seagate Momentus 5400.6 500GB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Optical Drive: *Lite-On iHAS124-14 DVD/CD Writer
*Case: *Thermaltake Commander MS-I ID ATX Mid Tower Case
*Power Supply: *Thermaltake TR2 750W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
*Others: *x3 Thermaltake Thunder Blade fans 48.7 CFM 92mm Fan
$1150 aprox

Where are you from dude?

Regards,


----------



## rruff (Feb 4, 2015)

krissvs121 said:


> I'm looking to build a PC that can do 4.6-4.8GHz. My goal is to have a PC that can handle me streaming games whilst rendering videos.
> At first i set my eyes to the i7-4790k because with watercooling it could do 4.8GHz, but now lately i've been looking at the AMD-FX 8350.



Forget the FX-8350. It isn't remotely in the same league. Single core performance of the Intel CPU's is nearly double. Don't focus on clock speeds, there is a lot more to it.

What does "streaming a game" mean?

I honestly don't know how it will work to have two very intensive operations going on at once. Of course, at least one is likely to suffer.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 4, 2015)

Well I run s 8350 clocked at 4.4 and game while streaming and recording with a couple other programs running also and never had an issue.  Everything runs smooth.


----------



## rruff (Feb 4, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Just assign fewer cores to the rendering tasks and leave other cores free. Or better yet, leave the rendering running on all cores at lower priority.



I don't know, but I suspect when you have processes running with low priority you will experience some lag when the high priority process needs more CPU. This wouldn't be good for gaming. You could have the rendering on one core+thread with three for the game (or maybe even split), but then the rendering would be slow. 

The rendering software I use is able to max every core and thread, so obviously it would run slower if I had something else going on. Games are not like that, but you also don't want anything in the way when you *do* need the CPU. Also, if the rendering software uses the GPU, that is something you almost certainly will not want to share while gaming.


----------



## wolar (Feb 4, 2015)

I dont know exactly what you will be needing ( how much power you must have to get what you want ) 
but i can suggest something that will suffice for almost everything

CPU : i7 4790k or i5 4690k (depends on budget) 
Cooler : Raijintek themis ( will get you about 4.2-4.4Ghz and remain cool ) anything more expensive is useless on these CPUs in my opinion
Ram : Cheapest decent quality (g.skill sniper are the ones that i like)
Motherboard : Gigabyte z97-d3h (if you have money at the end of the build , upgrade to something beefier if you want) 
Case is up to your preference , i cant suggest a particular one , just get something with filters.
GPU :  R9 290x 
PSU : Superflower ( leadex ) - xfx - seasonic - evga ( G2 ) ( if you go for 290x , 650w is einaf with OC and all the stuff you want + headroom of about 100-150w )

I can't be more specific or know the exact cost if you don't tell us where you will be buying from.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 4, 2015)

I use an 8350, not overclocked and it runs smoothly no matter how I multitask. Can max out all games at 60fps too.
To be honest, I think the "battle" between i7's and 8350's is pointless; they have their own strengths but they both surmount to the same amount of power regardless in my opinion.

If I was offered any CPU of my choosing for free, I'd politely decline and stick with my trusty 8350. Such better value for the money.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 4, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Assuming energy is free in your area, of course. And ignoring the extra ($) you would spend to keep it at normal operating temperature.


Wait, I don't get this! What do you mean? Can you explain?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 4, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Assuming energy is free in your area, of course.


Realistically it not like the 8350 is going to cost that much more to run then another proc. Running it full load 24/7/365 is not going to jack your electric bill that much more then a intel. I mean it not like its going to cost hundreds of dollars more to run. Hell I don't think you would see any real noticable increase.


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 4, 2015)

all looks good..
PSU: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/700w-silverstone-sst-st70f-esb-strider-essential-80-plus-bronze
you could go with 4790K + this GPU http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-...0mhz-gddr5-gpu-1000mhz-boost-1050mhz-2048-str

or..
4690K + this GPU http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-...gddr5-gpu-1040mhz-2816-streams-dport-dvi-hdmi

If mainly just gaming..I'd go with the non-HT CPU and get a bigger GPU...
390x will drop pretty soon...lowering current GPU prices..]
You might want to wait.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 4, 2015)

Also I run 11 rigs, 7 are Fx8 based and one is a 2p lga1366 setup. It cost me around $5 a day for electric to run all them. And thats total not per rig. And they all run full load 24/7/365. So to me the whole Amd uses to much power doesn't make any sense.


----------



## krissvs121 (Feb 4, 2015)

peche said:


> This?
> 
> *Kick Ass Rig I
> Processor*: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> ...




I am from Norway.
Thank you very much  !

I would rather have 1 huge HDD than 1 SDD to boot (i have a 120GB SDD on my current pc and it was filled up within a week). So i think i'll change that from the template
Also gonna have to add 8GB Ram.
What is Thermal Paste?


----------



## rruff (Feb 4, 2015)

There are tests that anyone can look up showing the difference in power consumption. The AMD chips use a good deal more at idle and also per task.

If the processor is idling most of the time, it would likely only be $20-30/yr at typical US rates, but that is a significant fraction of the CPU price. And most countries pay a lot more for electricity.

You are definitely burning significant money with 7 FX 8s crunching. You could probably get the same output with 4 or 5 i7s, and cut your electric bill by more than half.


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 4, 2015)

Like a computer's power usage is huge factor or something 
I'd run a q6600 or 1366 chip + a GTX 580 and not care..
What..you gonna see $10 more on the power bill? wow! 
$5 a day?


----------



## craigo (Feb 4, 2015)

are you suggesting discarding 7 operational systems and replacing the entire platform is an economically viable solution? That might be a worthwhile option over a decade or so but i am sure mr. shots upgrade cycle will arrive sooner.
not to mention hte time of setup because some people place value on their time.


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 4, 2015)

^man..he got a hold of the good stuff


----------



## rruff (Feb 4, 2015)

craigo said:


> are you suggesting discarding 7 operational systems and replacing the entire platform is an economically viable solution?



???


----------



## Twinto (Feb 4, 2015)

No budget limit??

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor 
CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X61 106.1 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler 
Motherboard: MSI Z97-GAMING 7 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard 
Memory: Kingston Fury Red Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory 
Storage: Kingston Fury 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive 
Storage: Seagate Constellation ES.3 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive 
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 980 4GB Twin Frozr Video Card 
Case: NZXT Phantom 530 (Red) ATX Full Tower Case 
Power Supply: Silverstone Strider Gold S 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply


----------



## Jetster (Feb 4, 2015)

You should be thinking about specs not GHz. Than a budget


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 4, 2015)

Twinto said:


> No budget limit??
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X61 106.1 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> ...



1866 ram on Haswell? 
MSI Gaming mobo?
unlimited budget?

I would say this RAM: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4YU2HT6594
and this mobo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157502R or..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132247R


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 4, 2015)

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/JbpGNG

edit:
updated list http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/NFbXWZ


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 4, 2015)

He said he is from Norway, they don't do budget  Joking aside he mentioned 1200 pounds

OP can you provide us with a link of where you will be ordering your parts? Then we can give you some options about the best config  for that budget. I am confused since you said Norway but gave the budget in pounds.

Edit: If by any chance you are ordering from the UK you can get a best for 1.2k. You said you dont like nvidia so i put R9s. If you plan to go higher than 1080p you can get 2 otherwise 1 is sufficient


PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor  (£244.94 @ Aria PC)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H105 73.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler  (£82.84 @ Aria PC)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  (£89.98 @ Dabs)
*Memory:* GeIL EVO Leggara Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory  (£99.78 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Crucial MX100 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  (£79.00 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Toshiba  2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  (£48.96 @ Amazon UK)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 290 4GB DirectCU II Video Card (2-Way CrossFire)  (£205.00 @ Amazon UK)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 290 4GB DirectCU II Video Card (2-Way CrossFire)  (£205.00 @ Amazon UK)
*Case:* Corsair Carbide Series 300R Windowed ATX Mid Tower Case  (£67.80 @ Aria PC)
*Power Supply:* EVGA 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  (£88.16 @ Amazon UK)
*Total:* £1211.46
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-04 09:09 GMT+0000_


----------



## wolar (Feb 4, 2015)

@ne6togadno , I like the build you did @ what do you think for ASROCK 990FX EXTREME 6 ?


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 4, 2015)

wolar said:


> @ne6togadno , I like the build you did @ what do you think for ASROCK 990FX EXTREME 6 ?


it is good board too
compare to ud5 it has m.2 slot for ssd and better audio and possibily lan (but not 100% sure since gb havent specified what exactly realtek they have used) on the other hand ud5 has more sata3 ports, pcie16 slots and more usb options so at the end it is up to what you need.
both will do it fine, just chose the one that fulfills your priorities (storage or lan speed or audio quality)


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 4, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/JbpGNG
> 
> edit:
> updated list http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/NFbXWZ



1050 watt PSU?!?!?! No offence, but 

My suggestion- http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/34vnK8

No need for an i7 in a gaming build, i5 is still plenty.
Air cooling is plenty for a 4.5-4.8 GHz OC, and is more reliable (less parts that can break down)
Least expensive LP RAM to ensure no issues with air cooled heatsink


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 4, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 1050 watt PSU?!?!?! No offence, but


add 2nd 290x and it will be just fine 
+cpu has potential to hit 5ghz so it is better to be prepared.
gold psu seasonic made always is good investment



BarbaricSoul said:


> My suggestion- http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/34vnK8
> 
> No need for an i7 in a gaming build, i5 is still plenty.
> Air cooling is plenty for a 4.5-4.8 GHz OC, and is more reliable (less parts that can break down)
> Least expensive LP RAM to ensure no issues with air cooled heatsink


ssd+sshd?! No offence, but


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 4, 2015)

rruff said:


> There are tests that anyone can look up showing the difference in power consumption. The AMD chips use a good deal more at idle and also per task.
> 
> If the processor is idling most of the time, it would likely only be $20-30/yr at typical US rates, but that is a significant fraction of the CPU price. And most countries pay a lot more for electricity.
> 
> You are definitely burning significant money with 7 FX 8s crunching. You could probably get the same output with 4 or 5 i7s, and cut your electric bill by more than half.


I understand your point I really do. But in my actual power bill the systems don't use that much per system. I power bill jump $150 a month with all 11 rigs running.  That averages $13.6 a month per rig and they run 24/7 at 100% load. So for the gamer this amount is going to be alot less. And the power consumption between the two ( Amd and Intel) becomes alot noticeable not that it is now. The difference in real world would be both running full time 100% load is like leaving a lamp that has a 60 watt bulb in it on. A 60 watt light bulb cost on US average about $0.14 a day to run if left on for the 24hrs. So the difference between Amd and intel power consumption wise is not as great as people make it out to be. It may cost some one in the real world a dollar or 2 more a month. I can certainly live with that as these Fx rigs where so cheap to build. Not disputing the charts but I do have real world experience with a large crunching farm and the power bill. LOL To be honest it is actually cheaper then I though it would be. I can live with the $150 a month power bill in the name of helping humanity.  Hope this helps someone some with the power consumption ordeal.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 4, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 1050 watt PSU?!?!?! No offence, but
> 
> My suggestion- http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/34vnK8
> 
> ...


If he streams or even records his games and uploads them, the i7 would be better for editing those videos he uploads.


----------



## peche (Feb 4, 2015)

krissvs121 said:


> I am from Norway.
> Thank you very much  !
> 
> I would rather have 1 huge HDD than 1 SDD to boot (i have a 120GB SDD on my current pc and it was filled up within a week). So i think i'll change that from the template
> ...


You are welcome, 

what its Thermal Paste?

Also Know as TIM, Thermal Interface Material (TIM) provides efficient thermal exchange between the processor Integrated Heat Spreader (IHS) and the fan-heatsink. (Waterblock, cooler or whatever you use) Proper installation of the TIM is crucial to the success of the processor and fan-heatsink integration process.

If your fan-heatsink has pre-applied TIM, there is no need to apply additional TIM. Do not touch the TIM as the introduction of any foreign substances to the TIM can reduce the effectiveness of the thermal contact. stock cooler already have,  but I rather to use aftermarket options, like Arctic cooling MX4 / MX2 for example,

also processor Integrated Heat Spreader and your cooler surfaces arent 100% flat, they have micro irregularities, there is where the paste enters into the game filling those micro irregularities they have!

Example:


 

About the build,

Storage options includes a SSD for OS or boot device, and slave or secondary device a small size HDD, as you said, you can reuse your old SSD and also look for another HDD, a larger one if you want, I recommend Seagate due quality units I have owned,


Regards,  

Regards,


----------



## krissvs121 (Feb 4, 2015)

rruff said:


> eal more at idle and also per task.





Twinto said:


> No budget limit??
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X61 106.1 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> ...





Well preferably less than 1200£, i really don't want to spend alot.


----------



## krissvs121 (Feb 4, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> 1866 ram on Haswell?
> MSI Gaming mobo?
> unlimited budget?
> 
> ...



Only 8GB of Ram when i'm gonna use a processor that will constantly run on more than 4GHz?
I currently use my laptop that has 12GB ram and i am constantly above 8GB.
I will do heavier tasks on this computer.
I was thinking to buy 2400Mhz Ram, the cheapest i can find.


----------



## xLegendary (Feb 4, 2015)

krissvs121 said:


> I'm looking to build a PC that can do 4.6-4.8GHz. My goal is to have a PC that can handle me streaming games whilst rendering videos.
> 
> At first i set my eyes to the i7-4790k because with watercooling it could do 4.8GHz, but now lately i've been looking at the AMD-FX 8350.
> 
> ...



CPUIntel Core i5-4440 3.1GHz Quad-Core Processor
MotherboardASRock H97 Anniversary ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
MemoryCrucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
StorageARC-100 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
StorageSeagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video CardPowerColor Radeon R9 290 4GB PCS+ Video Card
CaseNZXT Source 210 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case
Power SupplyCorsair CX 600W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply

Great pricing on these components, bellow 800$ and you'r sure to have a tons of performance.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 4, 2015)

krissvs121 said:


> Only 8GB of Ram when i'm gonna use a processor that will constantly run on more than 4GHz?
> I currently use my laptop that has 12GB ram and i am constantly above 8GB.
> I will do heavier tasks on this computer.
> I was thinking to buy 2400Mhz Ram, the cheapest i can find.


there is almost no gain in gaming for faster ram. And if you prefer less than 1200 specify how much. One again you didnt say where you are buying the parts from. For 1080p this would be more than enough:


PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor  (£166.74 @ Aria PC) 
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler  (£25.44 @ Aria PC) 
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  (£89.98 @ Dabs) 
*Memory:* GeIL EVO Leggara Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory  (£99.78 @ Amazon UK) 
*Storage:* Crucial MX100 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  (£79.00 @ Amazon UK) 
*Storage:* Toshiba  2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  (£48.96 @ Amazon UK) 
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 290 4GB DirectCU II Video Card  (£205.00 @ Amazon UK) 
*Case:* Corsair Carbide Series 300R Windowed ATX Mid Tower Case  (£67.80 @ Aria PC) 
*Power Supply:* EVGA 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  (£88.16 @ Amazon UK) 
*Total:* £870.86
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-04 18:17 GMT+0000_


----------



## krissvs121 (Feb 4, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> He said he is from Norway, they don't do budget  Joking aside he mentioned 1200 pounds
> 
> OP can you provide us with a link of where you will be ordering your parts? Then we can give you some options about the best config  for that budget. I am confused since you said Norway but gave the budget in pounds.
> 
> ...



I was thinking of Ordering from Amazon UK. Komplett.no 

There is a 30% shipping tax when shipping things you buy from other countries to norway. 
And everything shipped from another country that won't fit in a mailbox has an additional 20£ fee. 
Its still cheaper to buy these parts from Amazon....

BTW isn't it a little overkill to do crossfire with 4GB cards?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 4, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> add 2nd 290x and it will be just fine
> +cpu has potential to hit 5ghz so it is better to be prepared.
> gold psu seasonic made always is good investment
> 
> ...



850 watts is enough for 2* 290X. No need to spend almost £150 on that unit.

About the SSD/SSHD, you ever use a Seagate SSHD? They work just like a regular HD and use the SSD part as a cache system, but they are no where near as fast as a SSD. OS and main games on SSD, everything else on the SSHD.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> If he streams or even records his games and uploads them, the i7 would be better for editing those videos he uploads.



True that, revised build with i7- http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/KG3tRB


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 4, 2015)

krissvs121 said:


> I am from Norway.
> Thank you very much  !
> 
> I would rather have 1 huge HDD than 1 SDD to boot (i have a 120GB SDD on my current pc and it was filled up within a week). So i think i'll change that from the template
> ...


 
I would say keep the SSD, and change how you do things.  All of the Data stuff for your libraries could be moved to the HDD from within the system.  One of my rigs has a 120GB, and the only things that get added to it are monthly updates.  Once you have any programs you want to run, and your documents, video and music folders moved, very little should be "filling up" your SSD.  The one I spoke of is sitting at 50 GB used after a year and a half.


----------



## wolar (Feb 4, 2015)

How about this build :

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor  (£244.94 @ Aria PC) 
CPU Cooler: be quiet! Dark Rock 3 113.8 CFM Fluid Dynamic Bearing CPU Cooler  (£45.59 @ Aria PC) 
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-GAMING 7 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  (£120.38 @ Dabs) 
Memory: G.Skill Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory  (£132.21 @ Amazon UK) 
Storage: Crucial MX100 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  (£151.14 @ Aria PC) 
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  (£53.94 @ Aria PC) 
Video Card: Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card  (£289.00 @ Amazon UK) 
Case: Fractal Design Arc XL ATX Full Tower Case  (£88.88 @ Amazon UK) 
Power Supply: XFX XTR 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  (£76.78 @ Amazon UK) 

Link

Total: £1202.86


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 4, 2015)

krissvs121 said:


> I was thinking of Ordering from Amazon UK. Komplett.no
> 
> There is a 30% shipping tax when shipping things you buy from other countries to norway.
> And everything shipped from another country that won't fit in a mailbox has an additional 20£ fee.
> ...


That's sucks. I have heard that Norway is way more expensive for hardware but I thought you dont pay tax on stuff bought from EU. Maybe you can get the parts shipped to a friend in sweden 

Anyway wrt to crossfire, no actually 4GB or more would be recommended for crossfire / sli. Especially for high resolution because the memory doesn't double. If you only going to play at 1080p, this build I made would be more than enough:


krusha03 said:


> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor  (£166.74 @ Aria PC)
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler  (£25.44 @ Aria PC)
> ...



Finally any reason why you specifically dont want an Nvidia card?

Edit: Also look into amazon.de and http://www.computeruniverse.net/ Since you will be shipping internationally it may be worthwhile to just order everything from one place


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 5, 2015)

krissvs121 said:


> Only 8GB of Ram when i'm gonna use a processor that will constantly run on more than 4GHz?
> I currently use my laptop that has 12GB ram and i am constantly above 8GB.
> I will do heavier tasks on this computer.
> *I was thinking to buy 2400Mhz Ram, the cheapest i can find.*



That would be better than 1866..for sure.
oh...you're in Norway..
hmm..wonder where knut n Markus get their stuff? oh yeah..from us..quite a bit


----------



## SliceT (Feb 5, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> About the SSD/SSHD, you ever use a Seagate SSHD? They work just like a regular HD and use the SSD part as a cache system, but they are no where near as fast as a SSD. OS and main games on SSD, everything else on the SSHD.



I wouldnt trust SSHD personally. I like my important files away from sensitive electronics 
He can get a ARC-100 or MX 100 really on the cheap, and that unit will fly for any software installed there.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 5, 2015)

SliceT said:


> I wouldnt trust SSHD personally. I like my important files away from sensitive electronics


So you still type everything out and put it in a filing cabinet?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 5, 2015)

SliceT said:


> I wouldnt trust SSHD personally. I like my important files away from sensitive electronics
> He can get a ARC-100 or MX 100 really on the cheap, and that unit will fly for any software installed there.



The way I understand it, if the SSD part goes bad, the hard drive part still works. No more dangerous to use than a regular SSD.


----------



## joeylee032 (Feb 5, 2015)

Go with SSD, like that guy said ARC100 or Samsung 850


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 6, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 850 watts is enough for 2* 290X. No need to spend almost £150 on that unit.
> 
> About the SSD/SSHD, you ever use a Seagate SSHD? They work just like a regular HD and use the SSD part as a cache system, but they are no where near as fast as a SSD. OS and main games on SSD, everything else on the SSHD.
> 
> True that, revised build with i7- http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/KG3tRB





lets say estimation is exaggerated. i strongly doubt it is more then 100w exaggerated.
about sshd. no i havent used one but i know how it works and i dont see big gains for the price. i'd rather invest in bigger ssd that can hold os+all my games and hdd for rarely accessed stuff then to split things between ssd and hdd


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 6, 2015)

We all know those wattage estimators are extremely exaggerated to account for people using cheap PSUs. Yes, I would believe they are exaggerated by more than 100 watts.

The 2 tb Seagate SSHD is $20 less expensive than a 2 tb WD Black drive. http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/seagate-internal-hard-drive-st2000dx001 http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/western-digital-internal-hard-drive-wd2003fzex

But I will say that Seagate HD you listed is a decent deal.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 6, 2015)

Just want to chip in on this discussion. According to partpicker my consumption should be 430W. And I do get this with my CPU overclocked, GPU at +20% power and running furmark + prime95. I get about 520W from the plug which results to about 430W for the system with a PSU efficiency of 83%. The extreme power calculator is much more accurate. When i input my config + the overclock i get 434W minimum PSU at 100% load and 100% TDP which sounds correct. However as I said this high number i have only seen with Prime + Furmark. OCCT PSU for example gives me about 480W, AIDA stability testing with all except HDD about 380W, and BF4 about 350W from the plug. All other benchmarks use less. So that 90% tdp + 90% load is a good estimate of what your system will use under "normal use" full load (in my case 380W)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Power a cpu uses is moot. Crunchers use them constantly. Coin miners used 290s and their power draw was higher.


----------



## xvi (Feb 6, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> 1866 ram on Haswell?
> MSI Gaming mobo?
> unlimited budget?
> 
> ...


DDR3 2800? o.0
I've seen a few benchmarks, but they seem to indicate that performance tapers off around DDR3 2400. Any reason to get DDR3 2800 other than just having the capability as an option?


eidairaman1 said:


> Power a cpu uses is moot.


Say that to my heavily volted FX 8350.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2015)

xvi said:


> DDR3 2800? o.0
> I've seen a few benchmarks, but they seem to indicate that performance tapers off around DDR3 2400. Any reason to get DDR3 2800 other than just having the capability as an option?
> 
> Say that to my heavily volted FX 8350.



Lol
The only cpu afaik from amd that couldnt handle heavy volts was the first Phenom. Im running mine at 4.2Ghz across all cores.


----------



## xvi (Feb 6, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Lol
> The only cpu afaik from amd that couldnt handle heavy volts was the first Phenom. Im running mine at 4.2Ghz across all cores.


Well, heavily to the tune of ~1.65v. Not exactly insane, but a healthy dose, I think.


----------



## bihboy23 (Feb 12, 2015)

You best include an SSD in that build if you want speed for recording games. A slow HDD will set you back from recording games, as an SSD will be perfect with your budget since it will give you more than enough speed.


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 20, 2015)

> What is Thermal Paste?



OP... thermal paste is a chemical compound that is applied between the cpu and heatsink, to provide a more uniform surface contact & increased transfer of heat away from the core of the cpu


----------



## peche (Feb 20, 2015)

bonehead123 said:


> OP... thermal paste is a chemical compound that is applied between the cpu and heatsink, to provide a more uniform surface contact & increased transfer of heat away from the core of the cpu


that was already explained... OP i think never saw it....



Spoiler: Peche's Explanation...






peche said:


> You are welcome,
> 
> what its Thermal Paste?
> 
> ...


----------



## xvi (Feb 20, 2015)

Taken from TPUs guide. 
tl;dr: Material of high thermal conductivity that fills in the tiny gaps between two surfaces.


----------



## rruff (Feb 20, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Power a cpu uses is moot.



It ain't moot unless you also think the price of the cpu is moot.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 20, 2015)

A little late there.


----------

